# please help



## lee1011 (Sep 23, 2013)

good day all few expat,

im in 4 months in my job and i didnt like the job. if i resign, the company will ask for the cost of my visa. im planning to leave country..my question is, is there an issue in dubai airport if i only buy one way ticket and my passport is not cancelled?will the airport authority will ask me about why i only have a one way ticket? since im under employed? thanks so much


----------



## AbdulBaqi (Sep 19, 2013)

Hello,

I am assuming you are from Nauru, as it appears you might have entered the flag information wrong. If so, I can assume that you might face some problems at the airport, however you should remember that once you get past the first gate where you drop off your luggage, no one knows if you have a one way ticket unless they call and look it up. That being said, I cannot condone your choice of skipping out on paying for the visa. I would recommend you try to work it out with the company first, or find a different job here that will take you. Leaving the country as you plan to can either lead to fines, problems at the airport, possibly jail or if you are lucky just banishment from the country. I truly do not know the reaction of the people at the airport, so if you do decide to take this route, I would say be careful and don't freak out if they deny you or do worse (as mentioned).


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Good advice from AbulBaqi, but if you decide to leave anyway:
In many circumstances a return ticket and one way ticket is little or no difference in price. I suggest you get a 2-way ticket anyway then nobody will know your intention is not to return and you have no anxiety getting through the checks at the airport.


----------



## ashburn (Jul 9, 2013)

I had a friend who being deported once he arrived in Heathrow. His is on business purpose, but his employer did not purchase the return ticket coz they could not estimate the completion duration of the task, so they provide him with the cash to buy the ticket once his work is completed. But it was not acceptable at Heathrow, though he passed the departing/origin country.


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

if you skip you will get a ban and so then you must not travel anywhere close to the uae just in case a plane has to divert you will have troubles if you land anywhere near here.


----------

